# Beginner's Handel...



## lordearl (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi All,

I've spent the last few months amassing as many Beethoven recordings as I possibly can, and during this time found a great piece called "THE CONSECRATION OF THE HOUSE".

Apparently Beethoven was studying a lot of Handel when he wrote this (contrapuntally insane) overture.

Would someone be able to recommend a Handel recording of a piece of his (NOT THE MESSIAH) which would be suitable as an introductory listen?

Cheers!


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

I am a beginner to Handel myself, so I am only able to tell you what works I have. But first I think it would be helpful for us to know why you don't want Messiah recommendations. If it is the religious aspect of the work you don't like, then we can recommend Handel's secular works. If it is the large-scale oratory aspect of Messiah you don't like, then we can recommend other types of works. If it is simply that you already have a recording of Messiah, then I suppose it doesn't matter. 

My Handel collection (excluding Messiah) is as follows:

_Concerti Grossi, Op. 6 (Andrew Manze; Academy Of Ancient Music)

Judas Maccabaeus (Robert King; The King's Consort; Choir of New College Oxford)_

Judas Maccabaeus is a large-scale religious oratory, so it may not be to your liking if you do not like Messiah.


----------



## lordearl (Sep 7, 2007)

No objection to the religious aspect of the Messiah (having such objections would wipe out nearly half of all classical music as a listener!!) - just its popularity.

I had to wait a while before I was able to appreciate the brilliance of LVB's 9th, it's just thrashed everywhere far too much! So I'd like to start elsewhere with Handel.

Judas Maccabeus is a brilliant suggestion. Cheers!


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

lordearl said:


> Judas Maccabeus is a brilliant suggestion. Cheers!


The Overture is excellent!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would recommend _Handel_, Renee Fleming's gorgeous recital of Handel arias. I also greatly recommend _Ombra mai fu_, a recital of this marvelous countertenor Andreas Scholl. Both _Solomon_ and _Alexander's Feast_ recorded by John Eliot Gardiner are great as well as _Alcina_ with Renee Fleming once again and William Christie and Les Arts Florissants. For instrumental music you might especially like the Keyboard Suites. Although not of the complexity and brilliance of Bach's keyboard works there is some truly marvelous work here... and if you seek out the two bargain-priced sets by Sviatoslav Richter and Andrei Gavrilov you cannot lose.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Handel is god. Everybody knows this. 

@lordearl: Beethoven was very fond of Handel's music. He said many times that he was his favorite composer (especially during the later years)

Suggestion:

Orchestral: The usual Water music and Music for the Royal Fireworks. Concerti grossi op. 6

Vocal: 

Dixit Dominus
Acis and Galatea
Israel in Egypt
Solomon


----------

